# Tooth and gum issues?



## mhrite (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone else experienced serious issues with teeth and gums in your cockapoo? Bosco has always had very tricky teeth that, in spite of brushing and cleanings, has resulted in his having 12 extractions. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is he on a wet food diet. 

my girls are on raw meat and bones but one of my girls(Gypsy 5, 1/2 years old) just doesnt eat bones so her teeth are were raly bad. i tried the watter adatives for cleaning teeth but then my girls refused to drink out of their water bowl. the doggy toothpasts never workd. 


with gypsy i use a tooth scrapper and tripiclean tooth gell. it has done wonders for gypsys teeth. i do have bfore photos somewhere but they might be on my old laptop. and will get some new ones once i find the old ones.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

ooh dear! When we got cats our vet advised us to feed dried food to help keep their teeth clean and in the 16 or so years they both lived they never needed a tooth extraction. i was sort of hoping the same would apply to dogs!! Because despite my best intentions and buying a toothbrush when Lolly was small I think I only ever brushed her teeth twice. So I'll be watching the advice in this thread too!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My previous dog (a cavalier) had really bad problems with his teeth and had to have several dental ops. Dylan's teeth so far are fantastic and I hope that they stay that way. I personally really do think that the secret of good teeth is BARF feeding, because of the absence of cereals. But I think that if you are feeding a ground mix like Natural Instinct, which I do, it is also important to give raw bones as recreation to clean the teeth. It will be interesting to see if my theory works in the long term. I've never used a doggy toothbrush as I have found it too difficult to do it thoroughly with a wriggling dog.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Helen - I haven't given Lolly a bone yet. I'm a bit squeamish about meat and bones (I personally can't stand the thought of eating meat on a bone so no chicken drumsticks for me!) but as Lolly is fed kibble (barking heads) maybe I should treat her to a bone every now and then. (the vet nurse gave me one of those Pedigree teeth cleaning treats to give Lolly when she was younger but it gave her a funny tummy)

What bones should I ask the butcher for. Should I watch Lolly while she's eating them? Are there any dangers I should be aware of?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My groomer said Izzy's gums looked a bit pink - thanks to Helen's advice I am giving her and Phoebe (who's teeth are a bit grim, she's 12) more recreational bones.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just watch with the bedigree denta stix they are full or sugar/caramel


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> just watch with the bedigree denta stix they are full or sugar/caramel


I won't give them to Lolly as they really didn't agree with her !!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I give mainly lamb ribs and spine, sometimes beef ribs or big beef marrowbones. If you give pork, they should be frozen for a few weeks first. The big beef marrowbones should apparently be taken away once they have got all the marrow out as they are very hard and might damage the enamel on their teeth. The lamb bones tend to be completely eaten up. My local butcher sells a tray of bones for 99p which is great. I just freeze them and give them usually straight from the freezer. Obviously never give cooked bones.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Helen and Kendal!
I would love to see a post with pictures of the bones that you give to your dogs, and what kind they are....Lady has never had one, tho I would think she would love it. when do you take the bones off them...all that info would be GREAT!!! not to push or anything.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Helen and Kendal!
> I would love to see a post with pictures of the bones that you give to your dogs, and what kind they are....Lady has never had one, tho I would think she would love it. when do you take the bones off them...all that info would be GREAT!!! not to push or anything.


I'll take some pics when I can. Generally Dylan eats the lamb bones up entirely. I give them to him when I leave him at home and when I get home they are nowhere to be seen (yes I've checked all over the house to make sure he hasn't hidden them somewhere ). Sometimes there are a few pieces left and I just bin those. The big marrowbones last forever. I used to just leave them as they dry out and he would work on them every now and then, but I read that the very hard bones can damage the tooth enamel so should be removed after they have finished working on the bone marrow. So now I bin them after a day or so. Dylan used to eat his bones on my lovely cream rug which I then had to ditch so now I put his towel down on the laminate flooring and he is happy to eat them on that. They do like a bit of comfort!! Do try Lady with them - dogs and bones are meant to be together!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to. and I think she would love it...I just want to make sure I am buying the right stuff...or getting the right stuff from the butcher...Like what to ask for.

I am a baby...and I am squeemish with poultry
I would be fine with other meats ( I don't know why...I am just weird) but I don't know what to get...and I am afraid to get the wrong thing...like they can't have leg bones or something right??

I have just called the butcher....they don't have lamb.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I would love to. and I think she would love it...I just want to make sure I am buying the right stuff...or getting the right stuff from the butcher...Like what to ask for.
> 
> I am a baby...and I am squeemish with poultry
> I would be fine with other meats ( I don't know why...I am just weird) but I don't know what to get...and I am afraid to get the wrong thing...like they can't have leg bones or something right??
> ...


Beef ribs or spine are fine. The guideline is not to give weight-bearing bones like legs, but stick to ribs, spine, neck, head etc.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok great!!! I will be staying away from heads tho! yikes! hahah see I am squeemish! 
I will call them back and see what they have.


----------

